# MVCC Fly-In



## cjbills69 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just letting everyone know that Mohawk Valley Community College Aviation Maintenance Training Program in Rome, NY at Griffiss International Airport.
Will be having a Fly-in and Car Show on May 21, 2011
Details to follow when I get them. Hope to see everyone there!

*Edited by: cjbills69 *


----------

